# what are mdma "moonrocks"?



## Curiousonion (Dec 5, 2022)

Does anyone know what mdma moonrocks are exactly? 
I crystallized mdma from ipa and from water. With the ipa I got crystal clear shards and with the water method i got little clear pieces of mdma but I have no idea how they get those ugly moonrocks. 
I heard they just melt the mdma powder and it goes into a big lump. 
Any one have any experience with this?


----------

